# They have arrived



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well true to form she started 20 past 3 this morning and has produced 5 may be another one there only time will tell 3 bitches and 2 dogs will get photos when I can did take one on the phone will upload it later so you can see them as OH says she was 20 minutes late - she has always been a 3 am bitch!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She has just produced another girl 








taken before the 6th one made an appearance


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well done mom


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Tashi, hope mum and babies are all doing well?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

congrates Tashi and mum, hope they are all well, u must be Kna**ard,  was u up with her,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Congratulations Tashi, hope mum and babies are all doing well?


Thanks they are doing fine at the mo all feeding well and are nicely settled they were all a good weight smallest was 9 oz and the last one was a whopper at 14 1/2 oz so no real tinies!!!!

OH is now sleeping off his busy night LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> congrates Tashi and mum, hope they are all well, u must be Kna**ard,  was u up with her,


Yep both of us were with her right the way through as you might have read her waters went yesterday at about noon so she kept us waiting


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh bless her, my raggie came into labour early, due 2morrow, but had 3 babies yesterday, i put pic on my post this morning,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks they are doing fine at the mo all feeding well and are nicely settled they were all a good weight smallest was 9 oz and the last one was a whopper at 14 1/2 oz so no real tinies!!!!
> 
> Awwwwwwww how sweet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats tashi!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

this is with all 6 in now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Congrats tashi!





dh.dti said:


> Congrats & i hope they are all well...


Thankyou both just got to do all the ringing around now giving the good news for those there is a puppy for  and the bad news for those who havent


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are so chunky very cute pups and beautiful markings


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations so cute


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice pups and good size too  well done mommy... 
You must be proud.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwwww,How sweet!!!

Congrats to you and to mum!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Awwwwwww lovely - glad everything went smoothly Tashi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations Tashi and Seren glad everything went so well they are gorgeous and so cute


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations tashi and Well Done to your girl. Glad everything went well, the pictures are great.


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

aaah so sweet Congratulations on all going well. E xpevt you will be sleeping the day away!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

kittysoo said:


> aaah so sweet Congratulations on all going well. E xpevt you will be sleeping the day away!


I wish got to keep an eye on her now she is a wonderful mum but produces so much milk she is prone to mastitis so have to make sure that they suckle on the problem teats we sleep in shifts for the next two weeks


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

congrates julie


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

congratulations tashi.... big kisses to mommy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I wish got to keep an eye on her now she is a wonderful mum but produces so much milk she is prone to mastitis so have to make sure that they suckle on the problem teats we sleep in shifts for the next two weeks


thats going to be tiring, hope she doesnt get mastitis is can be painful for bitches


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats going to be tiring, hope she doesnt get mastitis is can be painful for bitches


yes but at least we know she is prone to it so it means that we keep an eye out for any signs wish I had a webcam they are all feeding and giving that little puppy squeak - this coming from someone who dont do puppies lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww brillient 
congratulations tashi 
give the mum a hug from me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> yes but at least we know she is prone to it so it means that we keep an eye out for any signs wish I had a webcam they are all feeding and giving that little puppy squeak - this coming from someone who dont do puppies lol


 I think you do now LOL I think you are smitten 
I love puppies of all stages I like seeing then develop and change, seeing their personalities start to grow


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

aaawww......lovely....Congratulation!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww lovely - good luck with them all - keep us updated with pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats tashi  all we need is pics now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Congrats tashi  all we need is pics now


beat you to it Loe they are on the first few posts


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> She has just produced another girl
> View attachment 3527
> 
> 
> taken before the 6th one made an appearance


here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> View attachment 3531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532
> ...


and here...................


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> beat you to it Loe they are on the first few posts


oooooooo im gonna go lookie 

edited...they are really bloody gorgeous, love their colors and markings


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooo im gonna go lookie
> 
> edited...they are really bloody gorgeous, love their colors and markings


thankyou Loe go and have a look at the babes on the day thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo

will do


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

they are lovely tashi congratulations


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

wats the day thread under??? i cant find em???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wats the day thread under??? i cant find em???


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/4889-good-morning-everyone-what-u-doin-today.html
that one


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Heres another one for you -you asked for them you got em


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG I want them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful tashi,, gorgeous,,,,,,well done to mum,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chrissy01 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh how lovely. Bless you, mum and the little ones. xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> OMG I want them all


Me tooo!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me tooo!!!!!!


shall we share you have 3 and I will have 3


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> shall we share you have 3 and I will have 3


Hmmmm....okay then!  Who gets first pick? And whos gonna tell tashi we're having them all!?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hmmmm....okay then!  Who gets first pick? And whos gonna tell tashi we're having them all!?!


why the sd face, we can toss a coin to see who goes first

Tashi we are having them all.

well that solves that bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> why the sd face,


haha, sad face because I wanted them all not half 

Trinny and Jayjay have been banned from puppy party!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> OMG I want them all





ajshep1984 said:


> Me tooo!!!!!!





vixenelite said:


> shall we share you have 3 and I will have 3





ajshep1984 said:


> Hmmmm....okay then!  Who gets first pick? And whos gonna tell tashi we're having them all!?!





vixenelite said:


> why the sd face, we can toss a coin to see who goes first
> 
> Tashi we are having them all.
> 
> well that solves that bit


You will regret it they can be little s*ds once they are up on their feet LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> haha, sad face because I wanted them all not half
> 
> Trinny and Jayjay have been banned from puppy party!


What have they done


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> haha, sad face because I wanted them all not half
> 
> Trinny and Jayjay have been banned from puppy party!


 well you cant I'm having half LOL

why have they been banned


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> You will regret it they can be little s*ds once they are up on their feet LOL


LOL they all are


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> What have they done


They're both too confident and dominant!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> You will regret it they can be little s*ds once they are up on their feet LOL


Good thats the way I like them!  When shall I pick my half up???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Good thats the way I like them!  When shall I pick my half up???


when are you free to travel to wales LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're both too confident and dominant!!


thats unfair they need to socialise to learn how to behave amongst other dogs surely


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats unfair they need to socialise to learn how to behave amongst other dogs surely


I dunno we were a bit p****d off but we have dogs and people in and out here anyway. They've had their second vacs now so we can get them to training classes. Once they can go out, where we walk there are loads of friendly dogs so it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I dunno we were a bit p****d off but we have dogs and people in and out here anyway. They've had their second vacs now so we can get them to training classes. Once they can go out, where we walk there are loads of friendly dogs so it shouldn't be a problem!


thats very unfair of them, as long as they werent being vicious then I dont see the problem, its lucky the will get lots of socialisation with you owning them it might have not been the case for another owner


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Wonderful pups Tashi - congrats to you and mum!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks folks guess you are going to get fed up of seeing them LOL and then in 3 weeks time the goldens will arrive and if I get the other pup well you will be all photo'd out


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're both too confident and dominant!!


 Too confident and dominant? How can a pup be too confident? Surely confidence is what a puppy party is meant to develop! What did their dominance consist of? Were they being nasty to the other pups there, or just comandeering all the toys? Were they ganging up on the other pups? Wonder if the fact that the two of them were from the same "pack" added to their confidence and dominance?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats very unfair of them, as long as they werent being vicious then I dont see the problem, its lucky the will get lots of socialisation with you owning them it might have not been the case for another owner





spellweaver said:


> Too confident and dominant? How can a pup be too confident? Surely confidence is what a puppy party is meant to develop! What did their dominance consist of? Were they being nasty to the other pups there, or just comandeering all the toys? Were they ganging up on the other pups? Wonder if the fact that the two of them were from the same "pack" added to their confidence and dominance?


No neither of them have been vicious. They did it with a Westie last week because it was confident they told them not to come again. Thought that was a bit weird and then this week Jayjay and Trinny and the 2 other most dominant/confident pups were all told not to come again!

They were just being dominant in a friendly way, I would have thought having dominant but friendly dogs around the less confident ones would have been of benefit but they "banned" all the more confident ones.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> No neither of them have been vicious. They did it with a Westie last week because it was confident they told them not to come again. Thought that was a bit weird and then this week Jayjay and Trinny and the 2 other most dominant/confident pups were all told not to come again!
> 
> They were just being dominant in a friendly way, I would have thought having dominant but friendly dogs around the less confident ones would have been of benefit but they "banned" all the more confident ones.


So in a way, I suppose they have graduated rather than been banned?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Congratulations, they are adorable. Mum looks very maternal (if that's the right phrase) as though she's going to be a really good mother.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> So in a way, I suppose they have graduated rather than been banned?


Yeah but I still don't think it's right really. They weren't causing any trouble and still would have benefitted from going.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sskmick said:


> Congratulations, they are adorable. Mum looks very maternal (if that's the right phrase) as though she's going to be a really good mother.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue and yes she is a real good mum this is her 3rd and final litter and she has produced 6 each time first litter was 1 dog 5 bitches, 2nd 4 dogs, 2 bitches and this one 2 dogs, 4 bitches she loves having babies and is excellent with them they are all like little porkers tonight and all very contented.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

congratulations what beautiful pups. hugs to mum & pups


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gorgous pups  can i buy em all pleeeez??!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they are all like little porkers tonight and all very contented.


just how they should be


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

minnie said:


> gorgous pups  can i buy em all pleeeez??!!


They are already taken Minnie!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

noooo!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> noooo!


,.............


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Tashi and well done mum they look beautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

minnie said:


> noooo!


Yep, I'm having half and Vixies having half!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yep, I'm having half and Vixies having half!


 yep we will have to do the coin toss soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep we will have to do the coin toss soon


Yeah, keep the pics coming Tashi so we can start deciding whos having which ones


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet shes fast asleep after beeing up all that night LOL but yes we need lost of pics of the pups


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

tashi said:


> Heres another one for you -you asked for them you got em
> 
> View attachment 3544
> 
> ...


AAAWWWW......THEY ARE DANGEROUSLY ADORABLE......


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

well done hope mum and babies are doing ok


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Piccies Soon Please!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I bet shes fast asleep after beeing up all that night LOL but yes we need lost of pics of the pups


I should be so lucky I have had to take Tich to a show today to handle dogs for someone and when I got there I got caught to steward for the day so left at 8 this morning after a very restless night and have just got home now!!!!

I must be very wicked


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I should be so lucky I have had to take Tich to a show today to handle dogs for someone and when I got there I got caught to steward for the day so left at 8 this morning after a very restless night and have just got home now!!!!
> 
> I must be very wicked


yep you are LOL just kidding 

sounds like another busy day for you, you should sleep well tonight. How are Seren and the pups doing and little Shocka?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey tashi, do you ever rest,?????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> blimey tashi, do you ever rest,?????????


.............i was thinking that..................???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> .............i was thinking that..................???


, she has more energy than us lot put together,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi all, puppies are doing fine was going to take some more photos but guessed you would have seen enough  they have ALL put on weight the smallest has put on 1 1/2 ounces!!! and the biggest has put on an ounce as well so she is doing them really really good she was very restless last night and I spent half the night up and down to her BUT because she is in the house there is no need for a heat lamp so have tonight rigged up a night light for her 

Shocka is being a little sod she has found out how to get the boot off and that is with the lampshade on  but have to take her back for 8 in the morning for the vet to check the toe again to see if the blood supply has resumed properly.

And as for rest - What is that??????? Vixie will tell you I am very rarely still LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi we love seeing pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
hope shocka gets good news at the vets tomorrow,,,
and you need some rest,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gald to hear the pups are doing well and lots more pics please there can never be too many lol 

Shocka is a right little mischief maker isnt she, I hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow 

you will have a restful day one day I'm sure


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Here we go then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are absolutely gorgeous tashi, so jealous right now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely,,they all look nice and plump,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> Well true to form she started 20 past 3 this morning and has produced 5 may be another one there only time will tell 3 bitches and 2 dogs will get photos when I can did take one on the phone will upload it later so you can see them as OH says she was 20 minutes late - she has always been a 3 am bitch!!!!!


ahh congrats tashi...the pics are lovely bye the way


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG how they have grown....I want one....Or shall I wait for a Golden Rett......Tashi..you must be over the moon at how they are going mom must have double cream in them teats of hers.... I wish my pup would get here..the wait is killing with all these cute pups on here.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> OMG how they have grown....I want one....Or shall I want for a Golden Rett......Tashi..you must be over the moon at how they are going mom must have double cream in them teats of hers.... I wish my pup would get here..the wait is killing with all these cute pups on here.....


What are you having tory


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dont really know as its a guide dog pup....prob a Lab cross Golden rett.....CANNOT WAIT .....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Dont really know as its a guide dog pup....prob a Lab cross Golden rett.....CANNOT WAIT .....


LOL what are you going to be like then when I start posting pics of the golden retriever litter on here if you like these little rebels the goldens teddy bears will really get you wanting


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have seen photos on gall of your pups...that is bad enough..new little wee ones will kill me.....MORE..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> I have seen photos on gall of your pups...that is bad enough..new little wee ones will kill me.....MORE..


You're not far away you could come and babysit LOL


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dont temp me...you would never get rid......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Dont temp me...you would never get rid......


thats ok kettle always on


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks..!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Thanks..!!!!


no probs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Time for your daily fix ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww i want one or 2 or 3


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

beautiful markings, gorg pups  well done mum


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Congarats Tashi!
They look lovely in the pictures. You must be well pleased.


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats not fair.....I can look all night at them.....


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Thanks..!!!!


Can i ask wat is going on???? i no im a idiot but u no


----------



## Glittery Moon (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutley gorgeous! : Congratz to mum and Tashi.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have one little girl that i am struggling to keep at the mo so will not be on here much am trying to bottle feed her but dont know whether she will pull through will try and pop in on and off but obviously wont have an awful lot of time have got to try with this little girl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry to hear that Tashi I hope she pulls through , has she stopped feeding from mum?
if there is anything I can do just let me know


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> so sorry to hear that Tashi I hope she pulls through , has she stopped feeding from mum?
> if there is anything I can do just let me know


Yes she has stopped feeding today just hope that it is just the trip to the vets this afternoon and she will pick up later have managed to get some milk down her just now but it is just a case of sit and wait now. And yes I will let you know if you can help - thanks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hopefully she was just out of sorts from the trip and will start feeding again soon, I have everything crossed for the little girl and for you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks vixie


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yes she has stopped feeding today just hope that it is just the trip to the vets this afternoon and she will pick up later have managed to get some milk down her just now but it is just a case of sit and wait now. And yes I will let you know if you can help - thanks


Hope everything works out alright tashi, I'm thinking of you and everything is crossed.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Hope everything works out alright tashi, I'm thinking of you and everything is crossed.


thanks Tory I prob wont be on much just now and again cos i will be keeping a close eye on this little one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

talk to you when you can


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

she is more import....talk to you soon.......


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ahh, tashi i hope she pulls through. we will be thinking of you and pup.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

well back with you for five gonna get my head down soon she has taken a little milk tonight and mum isnt pushing her away just need to get her to suckle on mum I hope it is just the shock from having her dew claws done today unfortunately a necessary evil on this breed as they tend to catch in the undergrowth when they thrash through it !!

Will be trying to feed her about every 2 - 3 hours so will see how it goes

By the way the news on Shocka looks hopeful she seems to be getting the feeling back into her pad and the one cut has healed which means the blood supply looks to be getting back to somewhere near normal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great news about Shocka, 

at least the little one has taken some milk and is still with mum best of luck with her and hope she starts to suckle from mum again soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> great news about Shocka,
> 
> at least the little one has taken some milk and is still with mum best of luck with her and hope she starts to suckle from mum again soon


Thanks Vixie going to get my head down now got a long night ahead and we will let you know tomorrow if she made it through the night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope you manage to get some rest but knowing you, you will be to worried to sleep, just like the reast of us  all my thoughts will be with you tonight, hoping the little one is a fighter


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well she has made it through the night still cannot get her onto mum but mum is still not rejecting her and is cleaning her and doing all the things she should so will stick with bottle feeding for now and just hope that she can pull through our little 'Minnie Mouse'

speak to you all later (I hope) xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

fingers crossed I have managed to get her back onto mum and she is suckling well so lets hope that she is out of the woods!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> fingers crossed I have managed to get her back onto mum and she is suckling well so lets hope that she is out of the woods!!!!


thats good news hope all goes well. thinking of ya xxxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

claire said:


> thats good news hope all goes well. thinking of ya xxxxxx


Thanx Claire I've forgotten what a bed looks like will try and post a photo of Minnie Mouse later with one of the other girls


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to hear the good news tashi, continued good luck with the little one and Shocka!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Glad to hear the good news tashi, continued good luck with the little one and Shocka!


Thanks baby boy just hope she keeps it up now my eyes are on my cheeks but she is worth it she is just so cute!!!! In fact they were all a little poorly last night but the 5 of them seemed in pain until about 3 this morning although all still feeding.

Shocka is playing havoc here and has learnt how to take the boots off so they are now 'bodge' taped on!!!!!

Thankyou all for your good wishes and it has been great to be able to jump on here and speak as and when I can. YOu really are a great bunch


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks baby boy just hope she keeps it up now my eyes are on my cheeks but she is worth it she is just so cute!!!! In fact they were all a little poorly last night but the 5 of them seemed in pain until about 3 this morning although all still feeding.
> 
> Shocka is playing havoc here and has learnt how to take the boots off so they are now 'bodge' taped on!!!!!
> 
> Thankyou all for your good wishes and it has been great to be able to jump on here and speak as and when I can. YOu really are a great bunch


Just come on.....Great news Tashi..lets hope she keeps feeding off mom,and you can get a little sleep.fingers still crossed...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks baby boy just hope she keeps it up now my eyes are on my cheeks but she is worth it she is just so cute!!!! In fact they were all a little poorly last night but the 5 of them seemed in pain until about 3 this morning although all still feeding.
> 
> Shocka is playing havoc here and has learnt how to take the boots off so they are now 'bodge' taped on!!!!!
> 
> Thankyou all for your good wishes and it has been great to be able to jump on here and speak as and when I can. YOu really are a great bunch


shocka sounda like a right character, lovely i had to chuckle about the boots bless....i havent been on much either but everytime i get five mins i have a quick look to check how thing are going it is great to hear that she is doing better i will keep my finges crossed for you all

great news


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great news Tashi I have been wondering all day how she was doing. I'm so relieved thats she has started to feed from mum again, hope all goes well from here on in 

you have your hands full with little Houdini (Shocka) there LOL but at least you know shes feeling OK 

lets hope you manage to get at least a little sleep tonight


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

glad shes ok and how dare you steal my name?


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

How are things Tashi......hope everything is alright.????:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hope all is going well.........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sad news I am afraid despite sitting up with her and syringe feeding her the going really got tough last night and I was wishing her to throw the towel in it was heartbreaking watching her fighting and not giving in she was literally a quarter of the size of the other 5 and I have not been able to come on here and post cos I was heartbroken watching her - I actually pm'd vixie, collie and shep last night and they kept me going when all around was failing me for that I am grateful and it just shows that this forum is a great extended family!!!!

This morning she was still fighting but I was having a great deal of trouble keeping her body temperature up she was constantly cold so she was either sleeping on the radiator in between the two panels wrapped in fleece or tucked down the front of my sweatshirt sharing my body heat I tried but in vain so this morning I took her down the vets the vet at first said pts but then SHE also saw the little fighter that she was and we decided to give her a chance she was too small to get a drip into so had to be injected with fluids under the skin but despite our best attempts she gave up the fight this afternoon 

The feeling is that she had something congenitally wrong as she hadnt grown since the day she was born and her head was no bigger than my thumb!

She is up at Rainbow Bridge now and will run free and easy there 

RIP Mighty Minnie Mouse


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my deepest sympathy goes with you Tash, we were all wishing along with you hoping the little girl would pull though, its so heart breaking  R.I.P little one


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Tashi.....I am so sorry...There is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better then you do right now......But my thoughts are with you love and every one knows you did your best and more....bless the little one and she is in peace now....God Bless.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> my deepest sympathy goes with you Tash, we were all wishing along with you hoping the little girl would pull though, its so heart breaking  R.I.P little one





Tory01 said:


> Tashi.....I am so sorry...There is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better then you do right now......But my thoughts are with you love and every one knows you did your best and more....bless the little one and she is in peace now....God Bless.....


Thankyou both for your kind words I think I did all I could for the wee little mite but there are always 'If only ....' and I have cried buckets over her and have never done that over a wee baby baby before but I think it was the fighter in the midget that broke me 

Will post another photo of the 5 shortly you will not believe how they have grown


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it must have made it worse seeing her figghting but lossing the battle, you did all you could and now she is at rest blesss her.

looking forward to the pics when you are feeling better


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> it must have made it worse seeing her figghting but lossing the battle, you did all you could and now she is at rest blesss her.
> 
> looking forward to the pics when you are feeling better


will try and do it later on this evening as I have to take some for a little girl who is having one of the pups


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> will try and do it later on this evening as I have to take some for a little girl who is having one of the pups


I bet she is excited  I know I always was as akid when I had a new pet (to tell the truth I'm the same way now )


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry to here that


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

oh god, tashi i am so sorry to hear about puppy


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I bet she is excited  I know I always was as akid when I had a new pet (to tell the truth I'm the same way now )


i think we all are arent we?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry to hear about your poorly pup tash. however please give yourself a HUGE bar of choccie and even bigger glass of VINO. you showed that wee pup compassion, love and a bl**dy good side of humans for her short life.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind words the remaining five are all good solid pups and lets hope they stay that way, I cant believe that in a fortnight the sleepless nights will be here again with the golden litter although that is my mums litter so she does most of the looking after  and I have them to watch during the day. Young Shocka is back to the vets tomorrow again I have actually asked them could I have a camp bed there cos I am spending more time there than at home at the moment !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thankyou all for your kind words the remaining five are all good solid pups and lets hope they stay that way, I cant believe that in a fortnight the sleepless nights will be here again with the golden litter although that is my mums litter so she does most of the looking after  and I have them to watch during the day. Young Shocka is back to the vets tomorrow again I have actually asked them could I have a camp bed there cos I am spending more time there than at home at the moment !!!!!!!!!


hehehe you at least want a decent discount for keeping them busy.... good luck with shocka tomorra


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> hehehe you at least want a decent discount for keeping them busy.... good luck with shocka tomorra


and bless them they gave it to me!!!! not many vets would!

Think tomorrow could be crunch day with Shocka as we have been allowed to let her run on it these last couple of days so will see if the circulation has come back into the end of her toe!!

Oh and to console myself over Mighty Mouse I have got to go to North Wales on Saturday to pick up my new TT puppy


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> and bless them they gave it to me!!!! not many vets would!
> 
> Think tomorrow could be crunch day with Shocka as we have been allowed to let her run on it these last couple of days so will see if the circulation has come back into the end of her toe!!
> 
> Oh and to console myself over Mighty Mouse I have got to go to North Wales on Saturday to pick up my new TT puppy


tibetan terrier puppy? i have been looking at those. i wanna see pics when it arrives.... he or she?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> tibetan terrier puppy? i have been looking at those. i wanna see pics when it arrives.... he or she?


he - meet Mika


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

awww he is sooo cute


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> he - meet Mika
> 
> View attachment 3756
> 
> ...


He is sooooo cute,....but you new I would say that.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks both

the thing is if the little girl had pulled through she would have stayed here with me even though I hadnt intended to keep another springer and Mika just sort of happened


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> thanks both
> 
> the thing is if the little girl had pulled through she would have stayed here with me even though I hadnt intended to keep another springer and Mika just sort of happened


aww bless


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

here they are up to date photos

boys








girls


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

they are beautiful,


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

they are gorgeous. oh i want one, i just love wee puppies with their licy tongues and their puppy breath awwww


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

eeeww puppy pee breath....lol


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> they are gorgeous. oh i want one, i just love wee puppies with their licy tongues and their puppy breath awwww


Puppy breath they should bottle it........


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I've only just seen the news! I'm so sorry about Mighty Mouse. Glad all the others are doing well and it's good you have something to look forward to in your new pup! Hope things go well with Shocka!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

hehehe.

They are absolutily bloody gorgeous...i love em all but i do like the lil girl on the left , mums lil face awwwww .

ps..pup breathssss yummmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

smells a darn lot better then when they get older and develop a taste for a crunchy cat litter coated freshly laid cat t*rd LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> smells a darn lot better then when they get older and develop a taste for a crunchy cat litter coated freshly laid cat t*rd LOL


God tell me about it...they go from sweet smelling pup breath to s**t breath


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I've only just seen the news! I'm so sorry about Mighty Mouse. Glad all the others are doing well and it's good you have something to look forward to in your new pup! Hope things go well with Shocka!


I can never thankyou enough for the support last night between you and vixie you stopped me cracking up completely  I am looking forward to the new pup BUT if little one had survived I wouldnt have had him so he will be the Prince and another of my constant companions as is my Princess!!! Shocka is a bloody nightmare there is no other words for her she is a constant worry dont know how many boots she has got off now but it is 'bodge' taped on her leg and by the time she has chewed through the tape we have realised what she is up to and rescued it before she gets through the bandages and onto the stitches


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Its the little noises they make at this age that make me smile getting towards their first bark and the squeaks that they make they are at it now as I am typing wish you could hear them it is so cute


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> smells a darn lot better then when they get older and develop a taste for a crunchy cat litter coated freshly laid cat t*rd LOL


ha haha busters just smell of rubber balls that he plays with and his dog food

no cats about here anymore so not cat turd smells luckily


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> Its the little noises they make at this age that make me smile getting towards their first bark and the squeaks that they make they are at it now as I am typing wish you could hear them it is so cute


Hold puter closer so I can hear.......lol....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> Its the little noises they make at this age that make me smile getting towards their first bark and the squeaks that they make they are at it now as I am typing wish you could hear them it is so cute


aww bless em they are so cute i wish i could hear them aswell but i am sooo mny miles away


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Hold puter closer so I can hear.......lol....


hehehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

tashi said:


> Its the little noises they make at this age that make me smile getting towards their first bark and the squeaks that they make they are at it now as I am typing wish you could hear them it is so cute


I went to see the Mum of the pup we are getting (when she gets preggers).

The breeder had a 4 month old pup - fat and fluffy and cute. kept chewing sofa and getting told of. So he stuck his head under a blanket on sofa to have a chew thinking he couldn't be seen..oh it was so funny. And as he was chewing his eyes were wide open cos he knew he was being naughty..just like a kid but cuter and not lippy LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures tashi, they are gorgeous  so cute annnd mum is lovely too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I went to see the Mum of the pup we are getting (when she gets preggers).
> 
> The breeder had a 4 month old pup - fat and fluffy and cute. kept chewing sofa and getting told of. So he stuck his head under a blanket on sofa to have a chew thinking he couldn't be seen..oh it was so funny. And as he was chewing his eyes were wide open cos he knew he was being naughty..just like a kid but cuter and not lippy LOL


Glad you have been to see the mum it is nice to meet them before having a look at pups and mum cos mum never looks her best when she is being mithered by babies!!!! We have a four month old here will post some pics of her after


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cant wait to see all the pictures you will be posting now you have found your camera


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous tashi,,,sorry about losing your little one,, i remember how it feels,, and its not nice,,,,,,,,
yes we would all love to see more pics,,so keep that camera safe,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awww Tashi the pups are georgeous


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

one of the babes








Shocka








next one in line for babes








4 month old cerys


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rufus









and his playmate


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tich by the kennels and runs with four of the dogs


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> View attachment 3790
> 
> 
> one of the babes
> ...


I will have that one...that one .....that one....that one....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> I will have that one...that one .....that one....that one....


Cant have Kaya though sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fantastic pictures,, you have some stunning dogs,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> fantastic pictures,, you have some stunning dogs,,,,,,,


Thankyou Collie they are all lovely in their own right and Rufus the rabbit aint bad either he used to follow me around the grooming parlour of the pet shop where I worked so when he got too old to sell I brought him home and he lives in the same kennel as the little klein


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

your dogs are gorgeous Tashi and Kaya looks even better in the flesh


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahhh, bless. Now the work will start  Hope mum and babies are all doing well.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nina Cole said:


> Ahhh, bless. Now the work will start  Hope mum and babies are all doing well.


Thankyou they are doing really well and yes they are hard work - harder work than the golden retrievers and I am always glad to see them go to their new homes at 8 weeks  they will be moving outside sometime next week as their new quarters should be ready for them!!!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on tashi how is the prince is he home.!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tory01 said:


> Come on tashi how is the prince is he home.!!!!!!


yes he is home and making his presence felt he hasnt stopped barking yet but he is absolutely lovely just been trying to get some photos of him - he just wants to be cuddled bless his heart


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww can i steal him??


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

minnie said:


> aww can i steal him??


not if i get there first!

he's a beaut tashi!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aww can i steal him??





ajshep1984 said:


> not if i get there first!
> 
> he's a beaut tashi!


thankyou when he is a bit more settled tomorrow will try and get some better photos of him but trying to catch him is quite difficult cos there is so much to investigate!! The princess is not sure what to make of him yet cos it is someone else to take a bit of attention away from her LOL


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aawww i' she feeling left out??


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> not if i get there first!
> 
> he's a beaut tashi!


Sorry I was FIRST..!!!!!!!
I wish you all the best tashi...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi he is gorgeous, its not fair hes the one I wanted   lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aawww i' she feeling left out??


Tried to make a fuss of her tonight but she did her usual cos I had left her home she turned her back on me she will be fine tomorrow though cos I will spend some time with her first thing


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww poor ickle baby have they met yet?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aww poor ickle baby have they met yet?


Yes they have she is very inquisitive but he didnt want to know her tonight he was just wanting to come up and be cuddled LOL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he is lovely


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> he is lovely


Thankyou lisa he had a lovely bitch puppy there as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Thankyou lisa he had a lovely bitch puppy there as well


 I want a TT 

ps its a great pic, he is a stunning chap


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi he is just stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want a TT now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i better get saving,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> tashi he is just stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want a TT now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i better get saving,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


brought all three of them home the friend I took with me bought the other two cos she couldnt leave one on their own LOL.

Tell you what though we certainly know we got him and he is a little cling on already


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> brought all three of them home the friend I took with me bought the other two cos she couldnt leave one on their own LOL.
> 
> Tell you what though we certainly know we got him and he is a little cling on already


but they will make the perfect couple though wont they,,, cos they are both stunning,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> but they will make the perfect couple though wont they,,, cos they are both stunning,,,,,,,


Yep the prince and princess's pedigrees look as if they are going to be good together just got to get all the health clearances on the princess now and then Mika when he is old enough !!

He had the most gorgeous lowchen baby there she was just out of this world never seen a 4 month old before they really are cute.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic's...





Jumberlina said:


> *Congratulations*
> 
> tashi & beautiful pic'syou have there i see you've changed it to your avatar & it looks great


Thankyou both of you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Yep the prince and princess's pedigrees look as if they are going to be good together just got to get all the health clearances on the princess now and then Mika when he is old enough !!
> 
> He had the most gorgeous lowchen baby there she was just out of this world never seen a 4 month old before they really are cute.


aww if only we had great big houses lots of land,,,,, we would have loads of dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one of every breed , lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> aww if only we had great big houses lots of land,,,,, we would have loads of dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,one of every breed , lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Have to admit lowchen was pretty to look at but wouldnt want one could do more tt's and he has some really pretty llasas as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Have to admit lowchen was pretty to look at but wouldnt want one could do more tt's and he has some really pretty llasas as well


awww dont tempt me,,,i have just bathed my chloe,,,,( shih tzu,) and she looks so lovely when she has just been bathed,,i keep thinking,, i wouldnt mind another,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww dont tempt me,,,i have just bathed my chloe,,,,( shih tzu,) and she looks so lovely when she has just been bathed,,i keep thinking,, i wouldnt mind another,,,,,,,,,


and then you think of the hard work of bathing the coats etc


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> and then you think of the hard work of bathing the coats etc


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


seriously though if ever you do want one let me know and I will find you one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> seriously though if ever you do want one let me know and I will find you one


thank you,,, i will do,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

latest photos of the pups









































smallest one now weighs 1lb 8 oz and the biggest is a whopping 2lb


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, they look very plump and healthy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures tashi, they are looking really good, they have grown so much already, gorgeous cute pups


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Allo all, flying visit 
Gorgeous puppys, they are growing very fast


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no stay LOL I slept for 5 hours last night its a miracle lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> no stay LOL I slept for 5 hours last night its a miracle lol


Ahhhhh see....miracles do happen vixy lol.
I didnt get much sleep AGAIN  but the way i fill i recon ill be getting me some good shut eye taniteys lol ( well i hope ta be ).


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll cross my fingers for you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

taken this evening


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics so cute looking pups


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovley pics tashi hope ur feeling beter today,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> Lovley pics tashi hope ur feeling beter today,


I would be telling fibs if I said yes I have realised today that with everything that has been going on I have forgotten to take my daily meds for the last 3 weeks  so have to build up again now LOL and today we have been car hunting to downsize one of the cars so that eldest daughter can drive one of ours


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

if u 4got ur meds, thats prob 1 of the reasons u feel like Sh*t, amongst all the other stuff thats gone on latley? hope u feel better soon, mmmwwwaaahhhhh x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,stunning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and they could have been living with you LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> if u 4got ur meds, thats prob 1 of the reasons u feel like Sh*t, amongst all the other stuff thats gone on latley? hope u feel better soon, mmmwwwaaahhhhh x


I cant believe it has taken me so long to realise but wth I will feel better for it when they kick back in


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> and they could have been living with you LOL


well,im thinking i might start looking for a house in wales so i can be near you and vixie,,so i can get to cuddle the prince and princess to,,,,and see shocka and all them lovely little pups,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
and see vixies little vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mind you i bet she aint so little now,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well,im thinking i might start looking for a house in wales so i can be near you and vixie,,so i can get to cuddle the prince and princess to,,,,and see shocka and all them lovely little pups,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> and see vixies little vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mind you i bet she aint so little now,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


come on down and join us we do have some fun even if it is laughing at women who cant park a little car at the vets !!!! and our day out consists of taking an unruly pup, a meowing kitten and a butter wouldnt melt singing puppy to the vets for almost the whole morning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> come on down and join us we do have some fun even if it is laughing at women who cant park a little car at the vets !!!! and our day out consists of taking an unruly pup, a meowing kitten and a butter wouldnt melt singing puppy to the vets for almost the whole morning


that all sounds right up my street,,,,, can me my collies and my shih tzu join you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee yep bring them along, come on move to Wales lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> that all sounds right up my street,,,,, can me my collies and my shih tzu join you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep why not it will make for more fun Shocka had the place enthralled by her antics and vixie said that when I went in with Mika Shocka was hanging off her coat and she couldnt detach her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> come on down and join us we do have some fun even if it is laughing at women who cant park a little car at the vets !!!! and our day out consists of taking an unruly pup, a meowing kitten and a butter wouldnt melt singing puppy to the vets for almost the whole morning


 its was so much fun though lol can you imagine if we had a night out.

Those pups have grown so much already, they are so cute


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> its was so much fun though lol can you imagine if we had a night out.
> 
> Those pups have grown so much already, they are so cute


They are now trying to get on their feet and their eyes are almost open, one was telling its mum off last night as she was trying to wash him they are really funny Babytashi now wants to keep one but there is no room at the inn!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> They are now trying to get on their feet and their eyes are almost open, one was telling its mum off last night as she was trying to wash him they are really funny Babytashi now wants to keep one but there is no room at the inn!!!


hee hee hee, go on you can squash one more in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> They are now trying to get on their feet and their eyes are almost open, one was telling its mum off last night as she was trying to wash him they are really funny Babytashi now wants to keep one but there is no room at the inn!!!


aww they will be running around before you know it  you have to take a pic of them when their eyes are open properly so we can all see 



colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, go on you can squash one more in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


LOL thats what i was thinking lol but i think Tashi would be sharing a kennel with it lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, go on you can squash one more in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


got a welsh terrier coming back my bro has decided he cannot cope with her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> got a welsh terrier coming back my bro has decided he cannot cope with her


awwwww, will you keep her or rehome her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awwwww, will you keep her or rehome her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


good question collie if a really nice home became available would prob let her go but it would have to be right for her otherwise she will stay with us I am really annoyed with my bro as he has not listened to anything I have said about this poor little girl she is a real sweetie and not terrier like at all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> good question collie if a really nice home became available would prob let her go but it would have to be right for her otherwise she will stay with us I am really annoyed with my bro as he has not listened to anything I have said about this poor little girl she is a real sweetie and not terrier like at all


thats such a shame, I hope she settles back in ok


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats such a shame, I hope she settles back in ok


I think she will she will probably be glad to be back home to some sort of structured life!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you are probably right, she is going to the right place anyhow and she will be given the right care and guidance by you and your girls and tom of course


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you are probably right, she is going to the right place anyhow and she will be given the right care and guidance by you and your girls and tom of course


Tom dont know she is coming back yet LOL but she will settle again she was always my girl when she was here and we thought she was going to have a better life being part of a family as oppose to one of a few


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Tom dont know she is coming back yet LOL but she will settle again she was always my girl when she was here and we thought she was going to have a better life being part of a family as oppose to one of a few


when are you going to tell him LOL its a shame it didnt work out, dogs like stability, on the up side she will get that when she comes back to you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> when are you going to tell him LOL its a shame it didnt work out, dogs like stability, on the up side she will get that when she comes back to you


have to tell him soon although he prob wouldnt notice with her cos she is a quiet one she just makes a noise like a cat it is real cute.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> have to tell him soon although he prob wouldnt notice with her cos she is a quiet one she just makes a noise like a cat it is real cute.


she sounds really sweet, do you think Lionel would notice if I snuck her in here


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she sounds really sweet, do you think Lionel would notice if I snuck her in here


do you want to try it LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> do you want to try it LOL


 I'll give it a go lol he may not notice


----------

